# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  προβλημα με το google maps στο samsung omnia i900

## preveza71

Γεια σας φίλοι & φίλες μου!
Σήμερα έγινα μέλος και αυτό είναι το 1ο Μήνυμα που στέλνω!
Θέλω να με βοηθήσετε στο πρόβλημά μου γιατί δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω!
Πόλλοί απο εσας πρέπει να έχετε στην κάτοχή σας το samsung omnia i900 και βέβαια πρέπει να είσαστε ικανοποιημένοι!
Εγώ δεν είμαι και σας εξηγώ γιατί:
Προσπαθώ να λειτουργήσω το google maps και καθε λιγο και λιγάκι μου λέει προβλημα με το cosmote internet (πρέπει να ρυθμίσω το cosmote internet για να λειτουργήσει το google maps) και βλέπω ότι δεν λειτουργεί αλλιώς το gprs.
Εχω βέβαια cosmote what's up!
Αυτό το πρόγραμμα δεν έπρεπε να είναι δωρεάν;
Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω.
Επειδή πρέπει να χρησιμοποιώ πλοήγηση για να πηγαίνω παντού γρήγορα και το google maps είναι απαράδεκτο που δεν λειτουργεί (ασε που αν μπεις στο www.google.com/mobile/gmm/configure.html , που λέει στο samsung omnia όταν το πρόγραμμα δεν λειτουργεί) υπάρχουν πουθενά οδηγίες για το samsung omnia i900 , αν δεν καταφέρω να το λειτουργήσω , σκέφτομαι να το δώσω και να επιστρέψω σε nokia (που οι χάρτες λειτουργούν)
Πείτε μου τι να κάνω,πως θα το λειτουργήσω γιατί τα έχω χάσει!

----------


## ariadgr

Είσαι σίγουρος ότι η Cosmote δίνει 3G/GPRS Internet στην καρτοκινητή της;  :Thinking: 
Έτσι κι'αλλιώς, σοβαρή πλοήγηση με Google maps δεν γίνεται.
Ψάξε αν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα εγκατάστασης εφαρμογής πλοήγησης με τους χάρτες μέσα στη συσκευή (να μην τους κατεβάζει απ'το Internet).

----------


## Gtakis

Φιλαράκι επειδή το είχα το κινητό,γιατί δεν βάζεις ένα πρόγραμμα navigation όπως το Garmin ή  το Destinator?Πρέπει σώνει και καλά να πληρώσεις δηλαδή?Αφού το κινητό σου έχει ενσωματωμένο Gps δέκτη τι τρελαίνεσαι???

----------

